# Can you repeat it in Finnish?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I say if I want a person to repeat what they just said?

"Toistatko suomeksi?"?


----------



## pearho

Before the native speakers answer, let me have a go...

"Toistatko suomeksi?", even though it would probably be understood, is more of a question than a request. I think "voisitko toistaa suomeksi?" or "toistaisitko suomeksi?" would be a more idiomatic way to phrase a polite request.


----------



## Hakro

pearho said:


> "Toistatko suomeksi?", even though it would probably be understood, is more of a question than a request. I think "voisitko toistaa suomeksi?" or "toistaisitko suomeksi?" would be a more idiomatic way to phrase a polite request.


Correct. But if this person has said something in Finnish it's not necessary to say again "suomeksi". _Voitko / voisitko toistaa_ would be most idiomatic.

This reminds me of different jokes we're used to say in certain situations. When a Finn is speaking "bad English" someone might say "In English, please!", and when a _savolainen_ speaks his own dialect someone might say "Voisitko sanoa sen suomeksi?". And so on.


----------



## Gavril

If you said _Toistathan_, how would the tone / meaning differ from _Voitko toistaa_ or _Toistaisitko_?


----------



## pearho

Wouldn't "toistathan" just be an emphatic positive statement, not a request?


----------

